# .htaccess und 1&1



## pxlArtizzt (14. August 2004)

Hi!

Ich wollte heute mal mittels der .htaccess und dem mod_rewrite die URL-Verschleierung testen (beispiel: aus index.php?id=1 wird index.html). Lokal funktioniert es wunderbar (wie es halt meistens der Fall ist) aber eben auf dem 1&1 Server nicht...

Dort kommt lediglich eine 404-Fehlermeldung. Muss ich die .htaccess irgendwie besonders hochladen oder chmodden oder sowas Sie scheint ja komplett ignoriert zu werden. *hmpf*  

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe...
Ciao!


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. August 2004)

Es kann gut möglich sein, dass das bei 1&1 serverseitig unterbunden ist.
Das muss nicht heissen, dass du .htaccess komplett vergessen musst....halt nur alles, was mit der Manipulation  von Datei-Anfragen zu tun hat.

Probiere mal, eine index.php dorthin zu packen, wo sie die ursprüngliche Anfrage (vor dem rewriten) erwartet. Wird diese index.php angezeigt, ist  die Manipulation über FileInfo-Direktiven lt. Serverkonfiguration nicht gestattet.

Kommt immer noch error404, dann stimmt deine rewrite-Rule nicht....die müsstest du dann mal posten.


----------

